# Band train



## Rastamoneq (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey guys. I didn't see it anywhere here so I just wanted to import and a little change this game so it could be associated with music! 
Post a band name that starts with the last letter of the previously posted one!

Nekrogoblikon


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 21, 2014)

No Doubt


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2014)

Tom Waits


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 21, 2014)

Sylosis


----------



## icos211 (Jan 21, 2014)

Satyricon


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 21, 2014)

Noothgrush


----------



## akinari (Jan 21, 2014)

Human Remains


----------



## larry (Jan 21, 2014)

skeletonwitch


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 21, 2014)

Haunted


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 21, 2014)

Damageplan


----------



## larry (Jan 21, 2014)

napalm death


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2014)

Hammerfall


----------



## EvA (Jan 21, 2014)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## MFB (Jan 21, 2014)

Nevermore


----------



## flaik (Jan 21, 2014)

exivious


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 21, 2014)

Sodom


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 21, 2014)

Motorhead


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 21, 2014)

Death


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

Haim


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 21, 2014)

Megadeth \m/


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

Hail Social


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 21, 2014)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

EvA said:


> Led Zeppelin





JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Led Zeppelin



*buzzer*

Start the new train!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 21, 2014)

asher said:


> *buzzer*
> 
> Start the new train!


 Death Grips


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

Scale the Summit


----------



## kamello (Jan 21, 2014)

TesseracT


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 21, 2014)

This Town Needs Guns


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 21, 2014)

Spawn of Possession


----------



## asher (Jan 21, 2014)

Neurosis


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Sylosis


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Sylosis



Sunn O)))


----------



## Fiction (Jan 22, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Sylosis



Sikth

Edit: ninja'd, I'm going to ignore those brackets and go with O

Ozric Tentacles


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2014)

Sleep


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2014)

presidents of the United States of America


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Anaal Nathrakh


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Hammerfall


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lamb of God


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Dokken


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Necrophagist


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Testament


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jan 22, 2014)

Turisas


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Slipknot


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 22, 2014)

Tool


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2014)

Lamb of God


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 22, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> Lamb of God





MFB said:


> Lamb of God



(Following asher's example) *buzzer*

New train time!


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 22, 2014)

Metallica


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 22, 2014)

Andrew WK


----------



## silent suicide (Jan 22, 2014)

Korn


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2014)

necrophagist


----------



## tm20 (Jan 22, 2014)

tony danza tapdance extravaganza


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 22, 2014)

Amon Amarth


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 22, 2014)

Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 22, 2014)

Helmet


----------



## Fiction (Jan 22, 2014)

Turbonegro


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Oral Fistf...k


----------



## Fiction (Jan 22, 2014)

Torche


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2014)

entombed


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Decapitated


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 22, 2014)

Dokken


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 22, 2014)

Nifelheim


----------



## tm20 (Jan 22, 2014)

Municipal Waste


----------



## pkgitar (Jan 22, 2014)

Extreme


----------



## Bigsby (Jan 22, 2014)

Evanescence


----------



## stevexc (Jan 22, 2014)

Equilibrium


----------



## flyingV (Jan 22, 2014)

Machine Head


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2014)

Death


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2014)

haken


----------



## November5th (Jan 22, 2014)

Nation


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Norther


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2014)

Remy Zero


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Obscura


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2014)

Allegaeon


----------



## Kidneythief (Jan 22, 2014)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 22, 2014)

Sick of it all


----------



## thrsher (Jan 22, 2014)

lords of acid


----------



## cromaticas (Jan 22, 2014)

david lee roth


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 22, 2014)

Harlem Hamfats


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2014)

Sepultura


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2014)

Zoroaster


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 22, 2014)

R. Kelly


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2014)

Young the Giant


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Trypticon


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 22, 2014)

NAILS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt1gYAMICpc


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Pooluke41 said:


> NAILS
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt1gYAMICpc


 DUDE!!!.


----------



## icos211 (Jan 22, 2014)

Septicflesh


----------



## larry (Jan 22, 2014)

hatebreed 

"Now is the time for me to rise to my feet
Wipe your spit from my face
Wipe these tears from my eyes"


----------



## MFB (Jan 22, 2014)

Decrepit Birth


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 22, 2014)

Halestorm


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 23, 2014)

Magrudergrind


----------



## Fiction (Jan 23, 2014)

Derek Trucks Band


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 23, 2014)

Dick in my Face


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2014)

Entombed


----------



## Fiction (Jan 23, 2014)

(The) Drones


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Savatage


----------



## larry (Jan 23, 2014)

exodus


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 23, 2014)

Sylosis


----------



## -42- (Jan 23, 2014)

^Sylosis


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 23, 2014)

Aaaand new train time! Someone start it off.


----------



## larry (Jan 23, 2014)

skinless

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPt4VaTr4Zs


----------



## Taylor (Jan 23, 2014)

Son of Aurelius


----------



## Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

Sylosis


----------



## stevexc (Jan 23, 2014)

Suidakra


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Jan 23, 2014)

Amon Amarth


----------



## stevexc (Jan 23, 2014)

HORSE The Band


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 23, 2014)

Dethklok


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 23, 2014)

Katalepsy

Guys, try to use different bands! Sylosis and AMon Amarth have been already used several times! Is there so few bands out there that You only pick the most popular ones?


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 23, 2014)

Young and in the Way

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNKDaUPKIVo

post some music by the band you choose.


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2014)

Rastamoneq said:


> Katalepsy
> 
> Guys, try to use different bands! Sylosis and AMon Amarth have been already used several times! Is there so few bands out there that You only pick the most popular ones?



We've started over like ...3 times now, so as long as it's not repeating during that current game it's no problem


----------



## flexkill (Jan 23, 2014)

Yakuza


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 23, 2014)

Aerosmith


----------



## Black43 (Jan 23, 2014)

His Infernal Majesty


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes


----------



## icos211 (Jan 23, 2014)

Saosin


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 24, 2014)

Nothingface


----------



## Chuck (Jan 24, 2014)

Elitist


----------



## larry (Jan 24, 2014)

TRAM


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

Mercyful Fate


----------



## Fiction (Jan 24, 2014)

Earth


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

Huntress


----------



## larry (Jan 24, 2014)

suffocation

no swiping!!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

Nevermore (James Hetfield owned the keyboard I'm typing with right NOW! It'll never leave my moms house.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2014)

Enter Shikari


----------



## larry (Jan 24, 2014)

indorphine


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

Evanescence


----------



## Fiction (Jan 24, 2014)

East of the Wall



Lets try stay away from 'e's for a while, hey?


----------



## flyingV (Jan 24, 2014)

Lamb of God


----------



## Fiction (Jan 24, 2014)

Deafhaven


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 24, 2014)

Nickelback 

http://www.thrashhits.com/wpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/nickelcage-1-500x375.jpg


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jan 24, 2014)

Katatonia


----------



## EvA (Jan 24, 2014)

Atomic rooster


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jan 24, 2014)

Raein


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 24, 2014)

Nevermore


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 24, 2014)

Ensiferum


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 24, 2014)

Monster Magnet


----------



## icos211 (Jan 24, 2014)

Three Days Grace


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 24, 2014)

Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 24, 2014)

Exodus


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 24, 2014)

Saetia


----------



## larry (Jan 24, 2014)

allegaeon


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 24, 2014)

Nuclear assult


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 24, 2014)

Trail of the Dead


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Jan 25, 2014)

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 25, 2014)

Rapes The Babies


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 25, 2014)

Septicflesh


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 25, 2014)

Henker


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 25, 2014)

Reptilian Death


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 25, 2014)

Hüsker Dü 

(umlaut required, good luck)


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 25, 2014)

ümlaut

Yeah, there is such a band and there's no rule that says You have to follow foreign signs


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 25, 2014)

Transatlantic


----------



## oracles (Jan 25, 2014)

Cacophony


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

ylvis

(you might know em: they made that stupid fox song..)


----------



## guitarmadillo (Jan 25, 2014)

Santana

(I love Ylvis, they have some pretty funny stuff. TV show is good too)


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

army of anyone


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 26, 2014)

Enemy in Peril


----------



## Carvinkook (Jan 26, 2014)

Lifter


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 26, 2014)

Raintime


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jan 26, 2014)

Emperor


----------



## larry (Jan 26, 2014)

red hot chili peppers


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 26, 2014)

Savatage.


----------



## tm20 (Jan 26, 2014)

Emmure


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 26, 2014)

Ensiferum


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 26, 2014)

Mars Volta


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 26, 2014)

A Life Once Lost


----------



## tm20 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thy Art Is Murder


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 27, 2014)

Russian Circles


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 27, 2014)

Sepultura


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 27, 2014)

Love the band but.....Def Leppard, WTF is a def leppard?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 27, 2014)

dedsouth333 said:


> Sepultura



Alice in Chains


----------



## Fiction (Jan 27, 2014)

Storm Corrosion


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 27, 2014)

Naglfar


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 27, 2014)

Rutles


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 28, 2014)

Sabaton


----------



## Fiction (Jan 28, 2014)

North


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 28, 2014)

Hall & Oates


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 28, 2014)

Soulfly


----------



## Pweaks (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ghostred7 (Jan 28, 2014)

Stryper! (LMAO)


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 28, 2014)

Revocation


----------



## sezna (Jan 28, 2014)

Nightwish


----------



## Preciousyetvicious (Jan 28, 2014)

Haken


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 28, 2014)

Pweaks said:


> Yes


Pretty sure this has been mentioned already...or did we restart?



sezna said:


> Nightwish


Hawkwind


----------



## sezna (Jan 28, 2014)

Dead Letter Circus

are we doing no repeats? I didn't read through the whole thread so...I may accidentally repeat


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 28, 2014)

Skid Row

I'm not keeping up with what has and hasn't been said thus far, f*ck that


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 28, 2014)

Wishbone Ash

EDIT :


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Jan 28, 2014)

Hawthone heights


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 28, 2014)

Shaimus


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 28, 2014)

System of a Down


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nevermore


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 29, 2014)

Earth


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hanson


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 31, 2014)

Napalm Death


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hypocrisy


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 1, 2014)

Yndi Halda


----------



## Alberto7 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aereogramme


----------



## Rastamoneq (Feb 1, 2014)

Exile


----------



## stevexc (Feb 3, 2014)

Ewigkeit


----------



## TVasquez96 (Feb 3, 2014)

This or the Apocalypse


----------



## Veldar (Feb 3, 2014)

Evermore


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 4, 2014)

El Ten Eleven


----------



## Rastamoneq (Feb 4, 2014)

Negura Bunget


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 4, 2014)

Take Over and Destroy


----------



## stevexc (Feb 4, 2014)

Yob


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bob Marley and the Wailers


----------



## stevexc (Feb 4, 2014)

Samandriel


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 4, 2014)

ninja'd

EDIT: Last Chance to Reason


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 4, 2014)

Norah Jones


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 4, 2014)

Symphony X


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 4, 2014)

Xenocide


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 4, 2014)

Ensiferum


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 5, 2014)

Mountain


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 6, 2014)

Nortt


----------



## stevexc (Feb 6, 2014)

Trollband


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 6, 2014)

Death


----------



## stevexc (Feb 6, 2014)

Hate Eternal


----------



## fwd0120 (Feb 6, 2014)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## thrsher (Feb 6, 2014)

necroptic engorgement


----------



## Rastamoneq (Feb 6, 2014)

The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## BillNephew (Feb 6, 2014)

Rainbow!


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 6, 2014)

Whitesnake


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Discoqueen (Feb 7, 2014)

Exivious (blerp blerp ap said I needed more in my post or it would post!)


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## tm20 (Feb 9, 2014)

Sepultura


----------



## icos211 (Feb 9, 2014)

Aeternitas


----------

